# Pen Case



## Dulos (Jan 18, 2013)

I probably could have posted these pictures in the “Show Off Your Pens” section, but the pen isn’t anything special. Rather, it's the case I am featuring. I wanted to add something to my pens that would make them more desirable than the other pens in the artist shop where I sell them. This particular pen is a gift for my wife’s mentor.

You can pretty much guess how I made it. I just cut 2 strips off a blank, rounded the corners and finished the wood to match the pen, glued a wood block with a hole in it to the bottom as a spacer and then glued the leather on. All c and c welcome.


----------



## plantman (Jan 18, 2013)

You are thinking outside the pulpit !!!    Jim S


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice effort here Paul. Your design for the leather/wood combo has good potential for a truly custom case. You have provided me with some good ideas to try making a few of my own.

Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 19, 2013)

That is a cool case. Great idea for setting yourself apart from the crowd. I got a couple ideas that might improve it. Since the leather is just glued on, maybe inset it into the wood so the edges are protected. Also a grove on either side for the strap, to keep it closed. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 19, 2013)

Good job. Love it. Nice pen also.


----------



## Dulos (Jan 19, 2013)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> That is a cool case. Great idea for setting yourself apart from the crowd. I got a couple ideas that might improve it. Since the leather is just glued on, maybe inset it into the wood so the edges are protected. Also a grove on either side for the strap, to keep it closed. Hope that makes sense.


 

Hey that is good!  I may have to try that with my next case.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks very nice.  Great idea.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice looking case... I may have to copy that idea & make myself one.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jan 19, 2013)

Dulos said:


> Hey that is good!  I may have to try that with my next case.



Cool.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 20, 2013)

Very cool!  

The leather doesn't look to be all that thick, so I'm guessing it's not belt leather....plenty flexible to allow repeated opening and closing, should last a lifetime!




Scott (you done good) B


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 21, 2013)

A great way to present the beautiful pen with it's own matching unique case, always like combination of wood and leather. Way to go!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great idea!!


----------

